# Steubenville Thursday nighters



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Thursday night bass tournaments scheduled to begin next week (June 8th). 5-9 pm. $20 per boat. Steubenville Marina. (Water level permitting) Spread the word!


----------



## Edie011 (Jul 6, 2017)

Bad Bub said:


> Thursday night bass tournaments scheduled to begin next week (June 8th). 5-9 pm. $20 per boat. Steubenville Marina. (Water level permitting) Spread the word!


Still fishing Thursday's?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Edie011 said:


> Still fishing Thursday's?


Yes, sir. Every week barring high water (16 feet-ish)... 10.58lbs to win last week and big bass at 3.3 by the second place team. The river is a strong as it's been in probably a decade or more.


----------



## Edie011 (Jul 6, 2017)

Bad Bub said:


> Yes, sir. Every week barring high water (16 feet-ish)... 10.58lbs to win last week and big bass at 3.3 by the second place team. The river is a strong as it's been in probably a decade or more.


Is there any way to contact someone to make sure the tournament is still a go? It's a long drive for me


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Edie011 said:


> Is there any way to contact someone to make sure the tournament is still a go? It's a long drive for me


Pm sent.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

As far as high water goes... we usually follow this graph. Anything over 16' brings about a decision... 17+ consider it cancelled.

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Well... the water is dirty, but it's almost at normal pool already. Game on tomorrow!


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

My money's on Mick, lol.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

To anyone still curious about the river... it took 12.5# and a 3.9# big fish to win last night. 8 boats showed up in the rain. Not everybody found them, as it's starting to get a little tougher... but they're still hanging around!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Bad Bub said:


> To anyone still curious about the river... it took 12.5# and a 3.9# big fish to win last night. 8 boats showed up in the rain. Not everybody found them, as it's starting to get a little tougher... but they're still hanging around!


Bad Bub....What weight did second place have?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

4.67 if I remember correctly


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Most boats had 3 fish and reported a bunch of shorts... which is something we haven't had much of. From April through July, it seemed like every fish you hooked was a good one.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a heads up.... we're running out of weeks for the Thursday night tournaments. Probably going to weigh in at 8:00 tonight due to darkness.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Another "Heads up".... going to start at 4:30 this week. Weigh in at 8:00


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Thursday night bass tournament out of steubenville marina are done for the season. It was a heck of a year on the Big O! Anxious to see what next year brings. Thanks to all that came out!


----------

